# Means of Egress - Housing Project



## RANDOM (Nov 2, 2016)

-IBC 2015

I have a residential housing project in a 3 story building.

To provide a correct means of egress, I was wondering if to calculate the occupancy load per each level I should consider 200 (Residential) OLF or 50 OLF (Dormitory).

As for now, the project has two stairways that allow exiting the building. The most remote point on each level is below the 250'-0" distance required per code for a sprinklered building.

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2016)

So what is it??

Apartment 

College dorm

What?

Are you worried about stair width or what??


----------



## RANDOM (Nov 2, 2016)

They are apartments. 1 bed, 2 bed and studios. I am worried:

1)Not enough exits.
2)Exits might be far away from some apartment.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok if you hit below the max travel distance you should be ok.

Why are you worried about occupant load?


----------



## RANDOM (Nov 3, 2016)

cda said:


> Ok if you hit below the max travel distance you should be ok.
> 
> Why are you worried about occupant load?



Well it's my first major residential project and I was not entirely sure if the OLF was 200 per unit or if each unit should be considered as a dorm which has an OLF of 50. 

The total occupant load will tell me the required width of the exit per floor:

1)Total sum of Unit Area/OLF = Max Occupancy. 

2)Max occupancy * 0.3" = Exit width


----------



## cda (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok so you want to know the width for your stairs??

Go with 200 sq ft since it is a true apartment.

On future threads this maybe should go under commercial.

Residential is more houses


----------

